# Need for Speed Underground 2 stürzt ab



## Superclown (8. April 2016)

*Need for Speed Underground 2 stürzt ab*

Servus,

ich habe seit neuem wieder Need for Speed Underground 2 auf meinem PC installiert. Leider, wenn ich Karriere spiele, stürzt es mir regelmäßig im Ladebildschirm ab.
Der Ladebalken bewegt sich noch, aber es wird nicht fertig mit dem Laden. Ich muss es dann mit dem Task Manager beenden. 
Als Betriebssystem habe ich Windows 10.
Hoffentlich hat jemand eine Lösung dafür, da dieses Spiel sehr genial war und ist 

MfG
Superclown


----------



## Alisis1990 (9. April 2016)

Hast du schonmal den kompatibilitätsmodus ausprobiert?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Superclown (9. April 2016)

Ich habe alles mögliche schon probiert. Habe den Kompatibilitätsmodus für Win 95 und Win 98 benutzt und dem Spiel nur einen Prozessor zugewiesen. Nichts klappt


----------



## golani79 (9. April 2016)

Die Disc Version? Was ich so gelesen hab, sollte die eigentlich laufen auf Win10

Ist das Spiel gepatcht?
Falls nicht, probiers mal mit dem 1.2er Patch --> Need for Speed: Underground 2: Patch 1.2 (DE) zum Download - 4Players.de


----------



## Superclown (9. April 2016)

Habe noch die CD von 2005. Gepatcht auf 1.2 ist es auch. Ich habe in anderen Foren schon gelesen, dass es anderen auch so geht. Bei manchen klappt das, mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus, bei anderen das mit dem Prozessor, bei mir funktioniert aber nichts.


----------



## golani79 (9. April 2016)

Hm .. dann probiers mal ohne Patch - einer meinte, der hat bei ihm Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Superclown (9. April 2016)

Habe NfS U2 jetzt neu installiert, aber keinen Patch installiert. Bin aus der Garage rausgefahren und in eine Werkstatt gefahren, doch dasselbe Problem ist wieder aufgetaucht.


----------



## golani79 (9. April 2016)

DX9 auch aktuell?

Sonst hab ich auf die Schnelle leider auch keine Idee mehr grade.


----------



## Superclown (9. April 2016)

Direct X 9 habe ich gerade auf 9.29 upgedatet, wobei mein Pc (laut DxDiag) mit Direct X 12 läuft.
Ist wohl aussichtslos, dieses Spiel wieder normal zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Alisis1990 (9. April 2016)

Also Ich hab auch die alte CD Version testhaöber mal installiert. Läuft jetzt seid na Std ohne Probleme mit Patch und ohne das ich Iwas ändern musste :/

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Disconnect (6. Mai 2016)

Hey hatte vor kurzem ein  ähnliches Problem. Das Spiel hat anscheinend Probleme mit mehreren Prozessoren. Bei mir hat es geholfen, wenn das Spiel gestartet ist im Task-Manager auf den Prozess zu gehen Rechtsklick-> Zugehörigkeit festlegen und dort nur einen Prozzesor auswählen.


----------

